# مطلوب شراء قطعة ارض بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديـدة



## اسلام محمد (7 سبتمبر 2011)

كـــود الاعــلان : 2595
مطلوب و بشكل عاجل شراء قطعة ارض بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة 
•	النشاط المطلوب/ نــجــارة 
•	المساحة المطلوبة / 300 م 
• بها رخصة مبانى و مهله 
للاتصـــال
شركة طيبة المصرية للاستثمار العقارى
موبيــل / 0179365441 م / علاء عاشور


----------

